# rss visualizer



## StoneGuad (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
Grand amateur de flux rss, j'adore le concept de rss visualizer qui , enfin, permet a un économiseur d'écran de servir à quelque chose sur nos écrans plats.

Mais ce dernier n'affiche que 4 posts du flux qu'il reçoit.

Comment afficher une dizaine de posts différents d'un meme flux avec rss visualizer ?

Ou s'il ne le fait pas, connaissez vous d'autres economiseurs d'ecran lecteurs de flux rss qui affichent bien plus de posts ?

Merci

Ben les grands amateurs de flux, ils devraient prendre connaissance de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai fait figurer en tête du forum "Applications", parce que dans ce forum, en ce qui concerne les flux, c'est le reflux ! 

On déménage.


----------

